# Netgear ProSafe VPN Firewall FVS318 Router



## DeMuX (1. Juli 2003)

Hi,

ich habe obengenannten Router und habe ein Problem:

Ich hab eine W2k-Umgebung und einen ISA-Server, danach kommt
mein Router. Wenn ich jetzt Fernwartung machen möchte, klappt
dieses leider nur 2 - 3 Minuten und dann ist Schluss!
Kommt nicht von der Gegenstelle, da ich schon einige Verbindungen
aufgebaut hatte. 
Die Ports sind alle frei, DMZ ist auch eingetragen!
Kann mir da evtl jmd helfen?


----------

